# 2006 Rick Millheim Seminar (Renegade) in NY



## BrianG. (Jun 30, 2004)

Keystone Retriever Club will be holding a two day Basics seminar. With speakers Rick and Bev Millheim. June 24-25, 2006. It will be held at the Renegade young dog training grounds in Oxford, NY. The seminar is limited to 20 people at only $100.00 per team (handler and one dog). Lunch and drinks will be provided for both days. This will be a hands on seminar. Below is an out line of what will be coverd :

1. Puppy training..8 weeks old to 6 months
2. Obedience training.... every thing they do to prepare for there basics program
3. Young dog basics program
a. All steps of force fetch
b. Collar conditioning
c. Yard work..building the " T "
d. Swim-by
e. Teaching Blinds
4. Appropriate marks for a young dog...while in basics.


There is a hotel close by that will allow dogs. Anyone with campers or who would like to camp out are welcome on their property at no charge.


For more information go to our club web-site keystoneretrieverclub.org or contacted Brian Good at [email protected] or 717-361-0607 Fax 717-361-1017
________
Ipad guide


----------



## BrianG. (Jun 30, 2004)

We will be adding to the seminar;

5. Problum solving like, no go, head swinging, popping, ext. If you are having a problum in your training ( ANY LEVAL) pleace list it on the registation form. We will try to work with everyone's problum in training. ( Time permitting)

6. List two things that you would like to see at the seminar ( ANY LEVAL ) we will add as much as we can ( Time permitting)
________
Brunette Movie


----------



## bjlokey (Jun 10, 2004)

Brian,
Your link to the Keystone web site did not work. This looks to be a good opportunity.
Thanks


----------



## BrianG. (Jun 30, 2004)

If anyone is having problems entering the club web site, please let me know so I can e-mail or fax the information to you.

This seminar will be a great opportunity. Alot of information from a proven method. And for the price of only $100.00 this will be one of the cheapest seminars you will find.
________
Blowjob german


----------



## [email protected]@##? (Jan 19, 2005)

I think you are missing the y in keystone and that is why it is not working.

www.keystoneretrieverclub.org


----------



## BrianG. (Jun 30, 2004)

There are a few spots left. It does not matter if you are running AKC HT, FT or HRC. It all begins with the Basics. Rick has been training retrievers for over 15 yrs. The RENEGADE YOUNG DOG PROGRAM is highly recognized and respected as one of the best in the business.
________
Bdsm Tube


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

I thought Rickonly trains Chessies!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2003)

I reserved a spot, what great opportunity at a fantastic price. Thanks Brian for posting this here and on WRC. See you in June!

Who else is going??????

Ron Siver
Crown Point Dog Supply
Crown Point, NY


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

BrianG. said:


> The RENEGADE YOUNG DOG PROGRAM is highly recognized and respected as one of the best in the business.


As a former Renegade client for four dogs, all who went on to run AA, I wholeheartedly Agree.

john


----------



## BrianG. (Jun 30, 2004)

Only six spots left.
________
Marijuana vaporizers


----------



## BrianG. (Jun 30, 2004)

Bump
________
****TUBES


----------



## BrianG. (Jun 30, 2004)

Bump
________
CANARY ISLANDS COOKING


----------

